# Lizards in the Northern Territory, Australia



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

Not sure if these belong here or in the lizard section, but they are wild! I took a trip up to the Northern Territory to visit Uluru and Kata Tjuta, and saw these guys on my travels. 

Bearded dragon at Alice Springs airport that was basking on the path from the plane to the terminal










Thorny Devil walking through the scrub when we were gathering fire wood during a camping trip:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!! Very special!!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I love the Thorny Devil, brilliant pics


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

sarasin said:


> I love the Thorny Devil, brilliant pics


Thanks! 

Seeing the beardie made me laugh though- so used to seeing them in pet shops or vivs, but to see one happily basking in the wild is pretty different! It scurried off when it had about 15 people around it taking its photo. Less than 20 metres from our plane too!

I'd seen thorny devils in the Alice Springs Reptile Centre, but seeing one actually out in the wild is not too common apparently! I've got loads more pictures of it, but this one was the best.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

This makes me want to go back to Oz big time! Loved seeing all these different reps in the wild!
That Alice Springs reptile centre isn't bad either. I remember a beardie they had when I was there. He was called Ralph and was by far the most tame beardie I have ever come across. Was more like a dog; he played fetch! Brilliant wee fella


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

Crab Man said:


> This makes me want to go back to Oz big time! Loved seeing all these different reps in the wild!
> That Alice Springs reptile centre isn't bad either. I remember a beardie they had when I was there. He was called Ralph and was by far the most tame beardie I have ever come across. Was more like a dog; he played fetch! Brilliant wee fella


Have to say I love living here in Oz- being able to go down to the local beach and find penguins on the breakwater! Cockatoos in the trees, and parakeets flying around the parks.

Yes, Alice Springs reptile centre is fantastic. Loved the outdoor reptile enclosures. Got to hold a really nice olive python. The only thing I don't like are the orb weaving spiders in the roadhouse toilets- many bigger than my hand **shudders**.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

starburst said:


> Have to say I love living here in Oz- being able to go down to the local beach and find penguins on the breakwater! Cockatoos in the trees, and parakeets flying around the parks.
> 
> Yes, Alice Springs reptile centre is fantastic. Loved the outdoor reptile enclosures. Got to hold a really nice olive python. The only thing I don't like are the orb weaving spiders in the roadhouse toilets- many bigger than my hand **shudders**.


Haha, I've got a picture somewhere of me with a rather large olive python in there . Stunning snakes!
You're right about the orb spiders. They didn't worry me too much as they are easy enough to spot in their massive webs, and they're pretty stationary. What I didn't like was the bloody huntsman spiders! Every bit as minging as a big house spider but ten times larger and faster. Wrong on all levels - YUK! :lol2:


----------

